# new mini-donkey!!!! PICS. WHAT SHOULD I NAME HIM???



## fmizula (Feb 9, 2012)

this is new new boy im picking up on sunday. he dosent have a name yet (the woman was crying so much the man said that he never got the name from her and he had been just calling him donkey). i am told he is about 7 years old. from what i can tell his feet are in great shape (he allowed me to pick them up and look easily) and his teeth are ok as well (also was able to check his teeth easily). the teeth had some discoloration but he is a little older now. he leads great especially i thought since i had no idea what i was doing!! he came from a woman who was getting divorced and she was unable to care for him longer and the man i got him from picked him up from her to care for him till his perminant home was found!!! i got him for 300$ which i thought was fair arround here.  he is a larger mini donkey white with spots. he did have some eye crustys but it looked like an alergy thing as it was identical to my cat whom also get alergy-eye crusties.  

any advise?> any thign for a newbie? he is going to live with my goatie buck and he was living with two lammas and a pigmy doe so he already used to them which is wonderful!! anything to help the transition? was he a good buy?>

just any feedback i would be intersted in im soooo excited!!!


and WHAT SHOULD I NAME HIM???


----------



## goodhors (Feb 9, 2012)

Check him carefully to insure he is actually gelded.  Funny how many donkeys avoid that
because their owners won't pay to get it done.  He may need worming, probably should
have the Vet check his teeth to make sure there are no sharp edges to poke his mouth.  

I would suggest you go to the American Donkey and Mule Society site and check up 
their available information.  They can give you the best information on how to 
work with your new boy, how to read his body language, present him with things
you want him to do and get him to do them!  

http://www.lovelongears.com/

If you are at all familiar with horses, donkeys speak a totally different language!!  
We were not that successful with our young, unspoiled filly, she didn't understand 
"horse", and we didn't speak "mule".  She got sold on, we were not worthy to be 
mule owners.  Her new owner loved her, they communicated very well.

My understanding is that donkey's do not go forward if they don't clearly understand
what you are asking of them.  Not usually get stubborn, just don't understand so you have to 
be a better handler, explain better!

They have some basic needs, one of which is a deep sand hole for rolling in.  Once
you have a longears, the rolling holes appear in his field.  He will get a LOT of use out of the 
sand pit.  Grooming is enjoyed, though his shiny coat season is VERY short.  Combs that 
reach thru hair to the skin help the itchies.  He may not shed until midsummer,  seems to 
be long daylight hours related thing.

Donkey does get wet, so you should check him for wet-to-the-skin and get him dried 
out when the rain or snows don't quit.  

Be aware that he can kick from his ears on back, to way out behind him.  So if he is going to 
be resistant or not happy with hoof work, Vet work, you may need to get him tranq'd.  
Donkey doesn't miss very often when they kick.  Cute as they are, they CAN hurt people.

They often don't like dogs, will chase to hurt or kill the dog if they can get at it.

Treat him like a real animal, not a stuffed toy.  Don't let him get obese.  Check by poking his 
ribs, which SHOULD be easy to find once you get thru the hair.  He doesn't NEED a fat layer
over his ribs, not designed for that weight.  A fat roll under his mane means he needs a diet NOW.  
A dry lot part of the day is almost required to prevent him over eating if you have nice grazing.  He
doesn't need grain at all.  Be aware that obesity can happen very quickly.  Photo record could help, so 
you can compare  now to back then.  He looks pretty plump now, but finger poke test is a better test 
than just looking.  Don't let him get fatter.  

Hope he is as much fun to have as he looks.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 9, 2012)

I know nothing about a donkey, but I like him.


----------



## jessica_1285 (Mar 9, 2012)

What a cutie  I've always wanted a donkey. Congrats


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 9, 2012)

He looks like a raccoon with those eyes.


----------



## dcphotos (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the great info posted here. We have a mini donkey also, he was given to us by a friend of my wife's when she was ill and couldn't take care of him, she passed on so we have him for life. He's awesome, he loves affection but has a personality and gets ornery and bucks and kicks sometimes also. He loves baby carrots and broccoli. Never had any kind of equine animal before we got him and at first he was difficult, but now that we know each other it's great. We got a goat so he would have a buddy, they need fellow herd members in the pasture.


----------

